# Day chartering in Annapolis



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any recommendations for renting a small sailboat for daysailing around Annapolis? Looking to rent a 22'' Capri or similar for a couple of days. Also, anything around Baltimore''s Inner Harbor?


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

Try Bay Sailing in Havre De Grace.
Phone 410-939-2869
http://www.baysail.net/

They rent the 22'' Capri.

They are about a half-hour north of Baltimore by car.

I have not rented from them, but I''ve seen the operation and done some demo rides there.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Annapolis Sailing School, J-World and Chesapeake Sailing School used to rent boats for the day but I don''t know if they still do. If you are just looking to get out on the water, depending on the time of year and what I have on my calendar I often take people along when I go out.

Jeff


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

Chesapeake Sailing School on Back Creek charters its Tanzer 22s for half- and full-day sails. Used to be about $150 for a full-day sail. I tried to check out their web site but it appears to be under construction. The address is 7074 Bembe Beach Road, phone is 800-966-0032.


----------

